# Helix DSP Pro MK2 Install Advice Needed



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

*Helix*

Edited.


----------



## kevinkinder29 (Nov 18, 2017)

HD_Goofnut said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have purchased my first DSP and am trying to figure out how I wire it in and connect it all up. Sorry for the questions that follow but it’s my first serious install and I don’t want to make a costly mistake.
> 
> ...


https://youtu.be/HFVLAslJKc8

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kevinkinder29 said:


> https://youtu.be/HFVLAslJKc8
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


 great video..but i think you jumped the gun on the OP. He is looking for install advice, and then he will want software advice.

read this cover to cover...and it should answer all your questions. i'm not a read the manual guy...but with helix , this manual and the corresponding sound tuning mags they do are invaluable.

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/media/pdf/a9/13/d3/BA_HELIX-DSP-PRO-MK2.pdf


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

kevinkinder29 said:


> https://youtu.be/HFVLAslJKc8
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link but that is about the software, I am looking for advice on installing the hardware.


----------



## kevinkinder29 (Nov 18, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> great video..but i think you jumped the gun on the OP. He is looking for install advice, and then he will want software advice.


If he doesn't set the software up before he begins playing music, he's going to be replacing tweeters quick. As far as wiring is concerned, positive to your distribution block, fused of course. One or the other as far as signal is concerned, ground to ground, remote to remote out of the headunit. Then you must program the software as to what output you plan to run on output 1-10. THIS MUST BE DONE before you start connecting to your amps.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> great video..but i think you jumped the gun on the OP. He is looking for install advice, and then he will want software advice.
> 
> read this cover to cover...and it should answer all your questions. i'm not a read the manual guy...but with helix , this manual and the corresponding sound tuning mags they do are invaluable.
> 
> https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/media/pdf/a9/13/d3/BA_HELIX-DSP-PRO-MK2.pdf


Thanks, I already have done. I just wanted to know if I understood it correctly and what I have posted above is correct regarding hooking everything up.


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

kevinkinder29 said:


> ground to ground
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Running a cable to the HU ground okay or does it need to be shorter?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Seems like you need to take it to your local installer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

OP,you'd better get to the local stereo shop for pro install.You don't want to be frying a premium piece of equipment like that!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Seems like you need to take it to your local installer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Seriously,you're still the janitor?Those guys just used you for that last name!


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, not an install for a complete noob.

You're going to have nothing but problems.

No disrespect at all. Just calling it as I see it.


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Seems like you need to take it to your local installer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Really helpful thanks 



JH1973 said:


> OP,you'd better get to the local stereo shop for pro install.You don't want to be frying a premium piece of equipment like that!


Unfortunately I don’t have that luxury due to my remote location, the nearest stereo shop is an 6hr Boat journey plus 200 mile dive away once landing.



JVD240 said:


> Yes, not an install for a complete noob.
> 
> You're going to have nothing but problems.
> 
> No disrespect at all. Just calling it as I see it.


See above.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HD_Goofnut said:


> Really helpful thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude read the manual, i bought my first DSP and had no local installers near me, and the ones 2-3 hours away didn't know what DSP stood for. Everything you need to know is in that manual, and questions like how do i ground something are readily available here in the search engine. 

The last thing you need to do is come here and start being snarky to the locals.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

*Power/Ground*

I'm installing my miniDSP tomorrow and had the same questions regarding getting power to it. In fact, that was the most confusing element of the install to me. 

My unit takes 16 AWG wire, but yours recommends 18 minimum. After talking to Crutchfield's tech support (basically saying, hey, this is what I want to do---what do I need in order to do it?), I picked up a distribution block with one 4 AWG output and one 8 AWG output: https://www.crutchfield.com/p_142FDBUDM/EFX-Mini-ANL-Fused-Distribution-Block.html?tp=3001 

The 8 AWG contact will tighten all the way down, so I'm planning to put a wire ferrule on 16 gauge primary wire to help make contact as solid as possible, and just tightening the contact all the way down to make it secure.

Ground will have a ferrule on one end, a ring terminal on the other, and run to a grounding point. 

*Input Signal*

The Helix can take an optical input or SPDIF input. If the digital out on your stereo is one of the two, I'd use that. If not, use the low level RCA's. You only need one full-range signal. I'm personally only running an RCA from the front outputs of my stereo. I'm not running anything from the rear or sub outputs of the stereo.

*DSP Outputs to Amp Inputs* 

Determine the role you want each output from DSP to serve, then just run the RCA to the amps like normal. ex, Output 1 from my DSP will be front right mid-bass. Channel 1 on my amp will be front mid-bass. I'm running Output 1 from my DSP to Channel 1 Right on the amp. Output 4 from my DSP will be right tweeter. I'm running Output 4 to Channel 2 Right on the amp. Output 6 on the DSP will be my sub, so I'm running that to the sub input of my amp. Etc.

Crossovers are set on the DSP, not my amp. I can't bypass the crossovers on my amp, so they're just set to accept the signal from each output of the DSP. Low pass on my DSP for the sub is 80 hz, but I have it set to 200 hz on the amp.

*Remote Signal*

Remote out from the stereo goes to the remote in of the DSP. Remote out from the DSP goes to amp(s). I'm running a 5-channel amp, so I only need one remote out. If you're running 5, you might want a relay. I have no idea how to add that in, but the remote in/out situation at the DSP stays the same regardless.

*Other*
Check out pages 20-21 of the Helix manual someone linked above. The directions actually seem really well laid out to me.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Stereo components are all basically the same.Constant 12v power,switched 12v power,ground and signal wires.The only thing with a DSP that you need to be careful with is the initial turn on.Make sure your volume is very low.Don't turn it up until your tweeters have a proper HP filter activated via the DSP.To be safe you may even activate a crossover for them sooner in the signal chain,like the HU if it's possible.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JH1973 said:


> Stereo components are all basically the same.Constant 12v power,switched 12v power,ground and signal wires.The only thing with a DSP that you need to be careful with is the initial turn on.Make sure your volume is very low.Don't turn it up until your tweeters have a proper HP filter activated via the DSP.To be safe you may even activate a crossover for them sooner in the signal chain,like the HU if it's possible.


**after. Capacitor in line just in case

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marko nis (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello 

This is my first post. I read a lot of things about tuning and setings for Helix dsp pro mk2 in system but i have one question.I waching all video on you tube and can i use this example.

https://youtu.be/HFVLAslJKc8

My hu is Pioneer deh80prs
Speakers Hertz Mille 1650.3 system 
Amplifier Audison voce 5.1k
Sub Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 in sealed 1.5 inch case
Helix dsp pro mk2 with hec usb card and Director

If i want go active without crossover which comes with speakers how to setup crossover in Helix processor for these speakers and tweeter and sub and do i must close crossover in Pioneer and in Audison.

Plan is to conect pioneer with three rca with procesor and procesor with three rca in amplifier. From amplifier direct put speakers , tweeter , sub.

Can you help me how to setup my system. Car is Skoda Fabia mk1 1.9tdi 74 kw, dumper all doors, up and floor and back


----------



## Marko nis (Aug 16, 2017)

Someone can help me with setup or to put link with simular components?


----------



## Marko nis (Aug 16, 2017)

My idea is to put it crossover in Helix dsp pro mk2

For Hertz mille 1650.3 wofer Low pass 80hz and slope on 24dB,
For Hertz mille 280.3 Twiter High pass 2.5kHz and slope on 24dB,
For Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 subwoofer Low pass 60Hz and slope on 24dB.

Can i thinking in right direction?


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Marko nis said:


> My idea is to put it crossover in Helix dsp pro mk2
> 
> For Hertz mille 1650.3 wofer Low pass 80hz and slope on 24dB,
> For Hertz mille 280.3 Twiter High pass 2.5kHz and slope on 24dB,
> ...


Yes these are great starting points but you'll probably want a band pass on the 1650.3 woofer from 80-2.5 kHz


----------



## Marko nis (Aug 16, 2017)

Mlarson thank you for answer. With tweter i can start with 2.5khz on slope 24 dB.
What to do with Subwoofer 60Hz and slope 24dB,Linkwitz is good starting point?
On video i look he put for one sub Front left and fron right 50-50.

https://youtu.be/HFVLAslJKc8


----------



## Marko nis (Aug 16, 2017)

Is this setup corect or i must change something. I post some pictures.


----------



## oberon (Oct 17, 2016)

It's year 2018 - please use PrintScreen button on your keyboard instead of camera to post pictures of your screen


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

oberon said:


> It's year 2018 - please use PrintScreen button on your keyboard instead of camera to post pictures of your screen


Nice 17th post to guy new guy who is coming here looking for help.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Marko nis said:


> Is this setup corect or i must change something. I post some pictures.


Yes those setting look fine.


----------



## Marko nis (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you boys,
Yes i know for print screen but i forget totaly for that options, i capture with my phone, :-( 

If my setup ok what else must to do or setup before connect speakers?

Boys thank you for help and sugestion :-D


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Marko nis said:


> Thank you boys,
> Yes i know for print screen but i forget totaly for that options, i capture with my phone, :-(
> 
> If my setup ok what else must to do or setup before connect speakers?
> ...


I would take physical measurements of all the speaker distances to a spot where your head will be, and enter those numbers into the T/A panel.


----------



## Marko nis (Aug 16, 2017)

I will check measure for distance for bouth tweeter,mids an sub and put it in T/A panel. 
After that do i must doing measurment with mic?


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

I need help with my helix Mini. I have everything hooked up correctly and ready to hook up to the software. The red light is on and the green slow blinking light is on but every time I try to hook it up to the PC and open the software it immediately closes. Any help would be great


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

adrian s said:


> I need help with my helix Mini. I have everything hooked up correctly and ready to hook up to the software. The red light is on and the green slow blinking light is on but every time I try to hook it up to the PC and open the software it immediately closes. Any help would be great


Nearly everyone on here can help you better than I can but, there's a thread about a software issue, I think by DavidRam, where it ended up being a driver to install. I just got a DSP Pro recently and I had to do the same thing. If you're on Windows 10, click the Start menu and see if at the top it says "USB Driver to install" or something similar. (I don't know where it would be on other versions or iOS) If not, two things to try real quick, just in my experience that worked.

1. Uninstall the program and reinstall it. Make sure your computer has all updates.

2. Always boot up in this order: 1. Computer on/DSP off. 2. Connect USB. 3. Power DSP on. 4. (optional) I have a Director. I find letting the Director connect and load the setup completely at this point keeps the process stable every time. 5. Open software. 

Since I've never dealt with the Mini, I can't say but, My Pro does not have any red lights. I'd look into that immediately.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

adrian s said:


> I need help with my helix Mini. I have everything hooked up correctly and ready to hook up to the software. The red light is on and the green slow blinking light is on but every time I try to hook it up to the PC and open the software it immediately closes. Any help would be great


Not sure if this thread (the one mentioned by bmiller) is any help, but check it out:

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru.../416369-helix-dsp-pro-mk2-issue-pls-help.html


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

I do see the driver install and tried that with no luck. I will however try to uninstall and then do it in the order that you suggest. Did you have low level or high level inputs?


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

Also I have it powered to a block. I also have it grounded to the same block. It doesn’t say much about grounding so I just did it the old fashion way. Is this correct? I’m working off of a factory head unit. Uconnect in Cherokee


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

I followed your instructions to a T and presto


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

adrian s said:


> I followed your instructions to a T and presto


Presto good? I hope so. That sequence, since I've been using it, has yet to fail.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

adrian s said:


> I followed your instructions to a T and presto


Glad to hear you got it working. It's unfortunate that it's that finicky...


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

DavidRam said:


> Glad to hear you got it working. It's unfortunate that it's that finicky...


But it's good stuff once you get a grip on it.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bmiller1 said:


> But it's good stuff once you get a grip on it.


I agree that the Helix is awesome in terms of tuning capability, but I am still not fond of it's user interface... Maybe it will grow on me with time, though, because I have only been messing with it for a short time.


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

I have another question concerning the helix and the amp. I’m using a alpine pdx v9 to power my system. All the crossovers are defeatable except for the sub channel which has a natural 24db slope. On the helix can I also use a 24db slope for the sub lpf or will that be an issue considering it already has one on the amp. Now I will say I tried to turn off the slope on the helix to see how it sounded and it was pretty bad. Sounded right at 24. Any thoughts?


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

DavidRam said:


> I agree that the Helix is awesome in terms of tuning capability, but I am still not fond of it's user interface... Maybe it will grow on me with time, though, because I have only been messing with it for a short time.


Totally agree. I think the capacity is limitless but, interface-wise....Ugh....Ground Zero is my favorite.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

adrian s said:


> I have another question concerning the helix and the amp. I’m using a alpine pdx v9 to power my system. All the crossovers are defeatable except for the sub channel which has a natural 24db slope. On the helix can I also use a 24db slope for the sub lpf or will that be an issue considering it already has one on the amp. Now I will say I tried to turn off the slope on the helix to see how it sounded and it was pretty bad. Sounded right at 24. Any thoughts?


I would imagine if you did that, the slopes would compound. Meaning, I think you'd essentially have a 48 db slope. That's a steep drop. But, I'm not the guy to ask. I had a Pioneer deck years back with undefeatable xo. If what you and I say is true, I'd do full pass with the DSP, gain control as needed but, 24 db slope isn't the worst to work with. Use it.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Keep in mind, it's a sub. 2-3% of your frequency.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> Keep in mind, it's a sub. 2-3% of your frequency.


Think about it in octaves. A sub is usually 20% or so of what the system plays. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> Think about it in octaves. A sub is usually 20% or so of what the system plays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Well, you know I won't argue with you. I do agree, it seems like a substantial absence when the sub isn't there.

adrian, BTW, SkizerR is one of the guys to talk to about Helix DSPs. He walked me through plenty. But, read these first.... 

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/dsp-pc-tool/sound-tuning-magazine/


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

One more question that will sound completely noobish but do I use both e and f channels for my sub or just one channel or does it not matter? Thanks


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

Also in stead of using the alpine remote I ordered the helix remote. I think it has two knobs that are customizable. Seemed like a much better option.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

adrian s said:


> One more question that will sound completely noobish but do I use both e and f channels for my sub or just one channel or does it not matter? Thanks


I was told by skizer and dobslob and AF that it is fine to use E or F and no reason to use both.


----------



## St7_77 (May 17, 2019)

Hopefully will be returning to this thread in the future, once I afford a H Pro.


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

Is the helix mtk 1 microphone the way to go or is there a cheaper but effective alternative?


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

Bump


----------

